# Strolling through Buenos Aires



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*San Telmo, Café Rivas*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

^^ *Charming!*


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

great photos....what I like about this city are those buildings with old architectural designs.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Distrito Arcos Shopping Center*

Buenos Aires has a long habit of recycling old buildings and converting them into commercial and office spaces. The latest mall to open in the city is called Distrito Arcos and can be considered a lifestyle center- a type of shopping center that is open air and anchors stores catered to high income families. Another trait of these kinds of spaces is their prime location near other shopping, dining and entertainment venues. It was opened in December of last year.

The mall is not very large but it's proximity to the Scientific and Technological Square (opened recently and visible in some photos and where many scientists work subsidised by the government) and Palermo station for the San Martin train line. It is also wonderfully placed below the train tracks with a view of the residential skyline of the Palermo neighborhood.

Roughly a third of it's space lies beneath said train tracks in historic industrial architecture given that this used to be a deposit for maintenance tasks. The other two thirds of sales floors exhibit contemporary modular architecture and are lined by gardens.

I close this set of photos including a bonus shot of the Monumento de los españoles (Monument commemorating Spaniard heritage) viewed several blocks from the metro station I entered to go back home for the day. There are several other malls with historic architecture that are worth a visit and I will be posting them soon. 



Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr


Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr


Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr


Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr


Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr


Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr


Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr


Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr

In the background is visible the offices of the Science and Technology Square that also is housed in recycled warehouses from the 1930's


Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr


Shopping Distrito Arcos by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida Sarmiento vista al Monumento de los españoles by EricSSC, en Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing thread with lots of info and great photos of this first class worldcity :cheers:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures, impressive city! kay:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Spring has arrived in Buenos Aires*

In the Southern Hemisphere tomorrow we celebrate the official arrival of Spring, and porteños (Buenos Aires locals) take to the streets and parks to congregate after suffering weeks of cloudiness and relatively low temperatures. These images were taken two days ago on a Sunday and showcase the importance of public spaces in the city's vibe. 

During warm and sunny days it is common for people to invite friends and family to grassy parks and squares to enjoy an afternoon snacking on pastries and _mate_ beverages. It is also lively to observe young people practice with instruments and improvise in song and dance. During my latest trip to Buenos Aires I visited two parks: Micaela Bastidas Park in the wealthy Puerto Madero district that is known for it's new skyscrapers and the Barrancas de Belgrano Park where gently sloping hills provide interesting scenery.


*Micaela Bastidas Park and adjacent Eva Duarte Park*


Calle Julieta Lanteri Puerto Madero by EricSSC, en Flickr


Parque Eva Duarte Puerto Madero by EricSSC, en Flickr


Parque Micaela Bastidas Puerto Madero by EricSSC, en Flickr


Parque Micaela Bastidas Puerto Madero by EricSSC, en Flickr


Zen City desde el Parque Micaela Bastidas by EricSSC, en Flickr


Calle Julieta Lanteri by EricSSC, en Flickr


Parque Micaela Bastidas by EricSSC, en Flickr

*Barrancas de Belgrano Park*


Barrancas de Belgrano Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrancas de Belgrano, Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrancas de Belgrano Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrancas de Belgrano Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr

​


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Bonus image from Sunday's outing. This photo shows the southern end of the river promenade that graces Puerto Madero


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Great updates of this vibrant city....From the newest barrio too the older stately northern ones. Spring is a beautiful time too visit/see this special city..kay:kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:kay:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

midrise said:


> Great updates of this vibrant city....From the newest barrio too the older stately northern ones. Spring is a beautiful time too visit/see this special city..kay:kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:kay:


Yes, it is the best time to visit if you enjoy walking for a large part of the day. The temperatures vary between 70 and 80 degrees and it is mostly sunny.  You seem to know quite well the city, I will bring updates from the northern sections of Buenos Aires very soon. Thank you for commenting kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice, neat and vibrant city center and the city parks as well.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice, neat and vibrant city center and the city parks as well.


It makes me happy to know you enjoyed viewing the photos.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice pictures, beautiful city


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Kirchner Cultural Center*

Formerly the headquarters and operational center for the Argentine Mail, this Beaux Arts styled palace sits within two blocks from the Casa Rosada (the seat of the Argentine government). It's construction was completed in 1928, although in the last few decades it had fallen into disrepair and neglect. In the year 2006 plans were drawn by the late president Nestor Kirchner to refurbish the complex and transform it into what it is today- a gleaming and cutting edge center for culture and the arts. In 2015 it's remodelation was completed. 

Boasting a height of 60 meters, it's impressive dome covered by curtain wall glass is hard to miss when you approach the site from Madero or Alem Avenue. The exteriors of the cultural center were restored to their old glory, however the interiors suffered a tremendous revamp that witnessed the modernization of the atrium, which is now occupied by a massive whale shaped concert hall that hosts 1700 seats for fine arts performances. The remaining hallways and areas that were built in traditional craftsman aesthetics were remodeled and display a charming contrast with the contemporary architecture of the structural modernization that introduced glassy walls, polished concrete columns and metal cladding.

I will be taking more photos of the complex soon but for starters I will leave these snapshots so that an idea can be established about it's massiveness. It is, by the way, Latin America's largest cultural center and is one of the world's largest venues for performing arts and exhibition of cultural treasures.



Exteriors of the Kirchner Cultural Center


Centro Cultural Kirchner by EricSSC, en Flickr

Entrance


Centro Cultural Kirchner Ingreso by EricSSC, en Flickr


Reception Hall


Centro Cultural Kirchner Ingreso by EricSSC, en Flickr

The main concert hall sits in the middle of the building's atrium and is cladded by metallic plates 


Centro Cultural Kirchner by EricSSC, en Flickr

View of the 7th floor waiting area


Centro Cultural Kirchner by EricSSC, en Flickr


And one of the many exhibition spaces used for the 30th Anniversary of Jorge Luis Borges' death. This photo is special to me and is a homage I show to his immense legacy he left to Argentina's literature. He is considered the most talented author of the 20th century from Argentina, with works translated into dozens of languages.


Centro Cultural Kirchner- Muestra de Jorge Luis Borges by EricSSC, en Flickr

​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful and impressive! kay:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Benonie said:


> Beautiful and impressive! kay:


Thank you for stopping by to comment, Benonie.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great photos! I have to go there some day, BA reminds a lot of Madrid, and a bit of Paris.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Next


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I am sorry to be spamming like this, but after this post I will be able to share more images without having to saturate this one.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*2016 in review- my favorite shots I took this year*




Vista de edificios de Catalinas Norte by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida Córdoba y Florida by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida Córdoba by EricSSC, en Flickr


Torre BANCO MACRO by EricSSC, en Flickr


Santa Fe y Florida by EricSSC, en Flickr


Plaza seca en Paraguay y Esmeralda by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida Juana Manso Puerto Madero by EricSSC, en Flickr
​


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*More 2016 shots*



Avenida Las Heras by EricSSC, en Flickr


Casa Rosada desde Avenida La Rábida by EricSSC, en Flickr


Plaza Intendente Seeber Palermo by EricSSC, en Flickr


Calle 25 de Mayo by EricSSC, en Flickr


Corrientes y Álem by EricSSC, en Flickr​


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I got a new iPhone a few weeks ago and now I feel much more excited about taking different shots of the city. Here are new images that have been uploaded in March. Notice how the atmosphere is warm, that's because these have been the last days of a pretty tame Summer.


Oficinas Banco Galicia Corrientes y Leyva by EricSSC, en Flickr


Palacio Bellini by EricSSC, en Flickr


La Inmobiliaria y la Avenida de Mayo by EricSSC, en Flickr


Calle Arroyo by EricSSC, en Flickr


Calle Tucumán by EricSSC, en Flickr



HOM Santa Fe y Agüero by EricSSC, en Flickr​


----------



## Roverach (Jun 17, 2007)

I think BA and Mexico City are the most beautiful cities en Latin America. both are big, multicultural, comfortable, and very interesting.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Roverach said:


> I think BA and Mexico City are the most beautiful cities en Latin America. both are big, multicultural, comfortable, and very interesting.


Yes, I agree with you. :cheers: Mexico City is the best city in the whole Western Hemisphere to explore the archeological and cultural treasures of pre-European civilizations. In my opinion it is also the best place in Latin America for eating and dining. There is so much going on for Mexico City.

I love Buenos Aires because it is a very engaging experience to enjoy European and Latin American flair in the same city.


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice pics from B. Aires.:applause:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

SERVUSBR said:


> ^^Nice pics from B. Aires.:applause:


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing.


Coming from you it's a big compliment :angel:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Some shots of Retiro and Recoleta neighborhoods, Retiro Train Station and Centenario Park


Estación Retiro Mitre by EricSSC, en Flickr


Calle Montevideo y Avenida Alvear by EricSSC, en Flickr


Parque Centenario Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida del Libertador y Plaza Fuerza Aérea Argentina by EricSSC, en Flickr


Plazoleta Carlos Pellegrini by EricSSC, en Flickr


Calles Esmeralda y Juncal by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida Alvear by EricSSC, en Flickr


Calle Esmeralda frente a Plaza San Martín by EricSSC, en Flickr


Parque Centenario Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida Santa Fe y Azcuénaga by EricSSC, en Flickr


Estación Retiro Mitre by EricSSC, en Flickr
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Magnificent pics! I would want to walk through streets of Buenos Aires! kay:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Romashka01 said:


> Magnificent pics! I would want to walk through streets of Buenos Aires! kay:


Thank you 
Year round the city is perfect for walking around but it all depends on your taste. If you like the desolate feeling of trees stripped of their foliage and the chilly downpour of a winter rain then July to September are perfect. If you enjoy more floral and vivid streetscapes October to November are better while the summer months of January to March are ideal for seeing the city half empty. :lol:

Presently it is Autumn and the change of colors in the foliage is a sight to be seen.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pics, DarkLite. Buenos Aires looks great!


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Exclusive Barrio Parque neighborhood*

Located in the Recoleta district of Buenos Aires it is home to embassies and residences of famous actors and media personalities. These photos were taken this past weekend when temperatures descended to 5 C.


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Barrio Parque by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida Figueroa Alcorta by EricSSC, en Flickr


Avenida del Libertador by EricSSC, en Flickr​


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Would anyone here like to see a specific place in the city?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I would like to see the normal, ordinary neighborhoods, the places where average people live


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Skopje/Скопје;141280019 said:


> I would like to see the normal, ordinary neighborhoods, the places where average people live


Consider it a done deal :cheers:
I will go to middle class neighborhoods in the city this week to get a sense of what life is like for around two thirds of the metro area. The other one third of course live in poverty and you can already have an idea of what poverty is like in Latin America.

Here is an image to get a preview of things to come. It shows the Parque Chas neighborhood.


Parque Chas by EricSSC, en Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful city and great pictures too!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Next


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Giving a warm welcome to Spring*

It is now Spring here in the Southern Hemisphere and the city is buzzing with street activity because of friendlier temperatures outside. The following photos are from the past month where temperatures have averaged 21 C in the afternoon.

The city government has invested heavily in revamping the quality of public spaces and parks.

This is the customs building of Buenos Aires, it was constructed in 1910.


Edificio de la Aduana by EricSSC, en Flickr

Estrugamou building dating from 1924.


Palacio Estrugamou desde Calle Arroyo by EricSSC, en Flickr

This is a view of the Lavalle Square which faces the Colón Theatre. The square underwent a remodelation that lasted nearly seven months and was opened to the public three weeks ago.


Plaza Lavalle Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr


Diagonal Norte avenue displaying a variety of plants and trees


Diagonal Norte Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr

A row of cafés facing the Caseros avenue in the southern section of the city. It is two blocks away from the Lezama park.


Avenida Caseros entre calles Bolívar y Defensa, Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr

Entrance to the Sofitel hotel building from Arroyo street


Calle Arroyo Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr

My favorite shot of the day I went to take some snapshots. The blue sky looks so timeless.


Calle Suipacha Área Ambiental Retiro, Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Classy architecture.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

kay:

Great pics, magnificent city! I'd love to visit Buenos Aires one day.


----------

